# How much BOB ammo?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How much BOB ammo do you need? Rifle and side arm? Extras? I plan on two side arms ( same ammo and mags) and one rifle. Basic combat load is 210 rounds or seven 30 round mags. If I substitute a drum for one ak mag then 250. I think this would be sufficient with say 90 rounds pistol. 7 mags. What say you all?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you got the misconception of living months on end out of your BOB - plenty - first fighting off the sheeple turned raider and then for raiding to stay alive ...

if you bug out to your prepared BOL with the correct timing you shouldn't even need that handgun - hidden next to you and ready just in case some sheeple are early crazy ....


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

As much as you can carry, it won't go to waste once you reach your bug out location any how. Get rid of one of the hand guns and carry more ammo and mags and forget the drum mag. Just my opinion. The hand gun should be used to get to your rifle, then the real fighting begins!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If your planning on skirting any trouble and avoiding a fight at all cost. I would think just a few mags maybe 100 rounds total. IMHO being fast and stealthy would be my first priority. To the point of not even having a rifle. 

Just depends on your plans?? Living out of the bag for weeks or carrying supplies for a quick sprint home or to BOL.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A BOB implies a BOL. You're going somewhere, right?
Your ammo should already be there. How much you need to *get* there is the question, and will vary for everyone.

If you just have to run up the road 5 miles, and the cars are all working, a loaded handgun and backup mag should be sufficient.
If you have to huff it on foot 10 miles through an urban landscape, more. Do you want to draw attention? Carry a rifle and a "DON'T F*%K WITH ME!" attitude, and 100 rounds should get you there with plenty to spare. Or, stay low, move at night, avoid hot spots, you could arrive carrying little more than the same handgun and mag.

For me, it's a 3 hour walk through a small town and rural area. I likely won't need a gun, but the Glock will be ready and well fed just in case. The rifle will likely be slung in a case.

Except for maybe water, ammunition will be the heaviest thing you could possibly carry, by volume. Have you tried carrying that combat load while also carrying your other gear? Ask any soldier. It SUCKS! They train for it. If you're anything like me, that kind of training isn't part of your average day. We often have fantasies (I'm guilty) of carry a full battle rattle monkey suit with us to reach our destination, but reality has a funny way of kicking us in the crotch and then laughing when we're down. After 2 miles, you'll end up shedding weight as your brain tries to justify the trip and you seek to rationalize what you *really* need to make it. Exhaustion will make this process fuzzy at best.

Ounces equal pounds, pounds equal pain. Plan for the minimum and make it last. Your resupply is at your destination.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Good Topic.

We don't plan to BO.
My last resort bug out location is 180 miles with food stored but no ammo. There is a solid reason for this setup which I won't go into online. Plan to pull a cart for the journey so 4 mags in each BOB (keep weight down) with 120 additional rnds boxed 5.56 ammo for some of us in case we lose the cart we would be pulling. The wife will carry a 22 rifle and a brick of 22lr ammo. More ammo and supplies in the cart.

If you don't have one of those collapsible lightweight carts get one to double your loadout.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Circumstances vary id say for now I have an extensive BOB on the boat and at home in Ireland. We travel around Ireland a lot by car and I keep the BOB with us. A long gun there would stand out pretty bad in SHTF and no one expects hand guns because of their extreme rarity and I mean extreme. I thus wouldn’t carry a long gun for fear of it generating attention and I’m a rare permit holder which exists for an old 1911 and while concealed carry is illegal in SHTF and in travels I’m not leaving it behind. I have a 22LR Kimber kit that fits it well so 100 22lr for small game and 141 of the big stuff for defense is what I travel with. This to get home where things are better, or to the boat. 

When we lived in SF a few years ago my BOB really kind of became an urban tactical gear package designed to move me and my wife 11 urban blocks to the docks and the boat was our BOV. More guns, more ammo, and a lot less of everything else.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The stuff adds up fast, Then add in the weapons weight with sights or scopes ect. Big part of military move to M16, m4. I am not going to tell you where but some weapons and ammo may be lost post SHTF. They are now and have been for a long time store at safe places only known to a few. They are placed in route if ever needed. In the case no one needs them they may rot away there. 
Think about it an m4 is light, take 7 lbs as a number if you have not realty gone nuts with it add 200 round about 5 1/2 pounds. Add 6 or 7 mags ammo. Once you consider the weight , bulk is next. packing list madder. That is why they are such a big deal in the infantry. That ruck is designed to be dropped quick when shtf for good reason.

.380
Rounds per pound: 47.06
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.13

9mm Luger
Hornady 115gr JHP/XTP
Rounds per pound: 38.10
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.63

.38 Special
Rounds per pound: 34.78
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.88

.357Mag.
Remington UMC 125gr SJHP
Rounds per pound: 30.77
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 3.25

.357Mag.
Handload 158gr JHP
Rounds per pound: 28.07
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 3.56

40S&W
Rounds per pound: 28.07
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 3.56

.44magnum
200gr Hornady XTP HP
Rounds per pound: 22
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.57

.44magnum
240gr LSWC Bullet
Rounds per pound: 19.7
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 5.07

.45ACP
230gr Winchester Ball
Rounds per pound: 21.33
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.69

RifleCalibers

.22 LR
Remington Golden 36gr PHP
Rounds per pound: 133.33
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 0.75

.223/5.56X45
(milsurp) British Radway Green SS109 63gr
Rounds per pound: 37.21
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.69

30-30 Winchester (a.k.a. .30WCF)
Winchester Silvertip 170gr flat nose
Rounds per pound: 20.28
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.92

.243Whinchester
75gr Hornady V-max Handloads
Rounds per pound: 22.22
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.5

.308 Winchester
Remington UMC 150gr FMJ
Rounds per pound: 19.05
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 5.25

.308 Winchester
168gr BTHP Match Bullet
Rounds per pound: 18.67
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 5.35

7mm Remington Magnum
Winchester 175gr Power Point
Rounds per pound:14.68
Weight per 100 rounds(lbs):6.81

7.62X39
Wolf Steel Case 122gr FMJ
Rounds per pound:27.59
Weight per 100 rounds(lbs):3.63

Shotgun Calibers

12GA 2 3/4" Slug
Federal HI-Shok Slug
Rounds per pound: 10.53
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 9.50

12GA 2 3/4" #4 Shot
Remington Express 4BK
Rounds per pound: 9.30
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 10.75

12GA 2 3/4" #7 1/2 Shot
Federal #7 1/2 Shot
Rounds per pound: 10.53
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 9.75

12GA 2 3/4"00 Buckshot
Federal Express 9 Pellet
Rounds per pound: 9.76
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 10.25

12GA 3" Slug
Federal 3" Rifled Slug
Rounds per pound: 8.89
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 11.25


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a little over 100 rounds with 2 extra mags in my GHB (get home bag) but don't currently have much in my BOB. My rifle bags are the kind that can be worn on the back and lay out to a mat. I have 50 rounds in each. I have pouches that carry 3 and 6 mags that will attach to my person. I also have packs for each dog (Greyhounds) to wear, they will carry their own food and some camping supplies.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> How much BOB ammo do you need? Rifle and side arm? Extras? I plan on two side arms ( same ammo and mags) and one rifle. Basic combat load is 210 rounds or seven 30 round mags. If I substitute a drum for one ak mag then 250. I think this would be sufficient with say 90 rounds pistol. 7 mags. What say you all?


If we are talking about taking a BOB and leaving home, then I agree with your loadout, but I would likely take my Ruger 22/45 with a couple boxes of .22lr as well.


----------

